

The Worst Waiter in History (2014) - gone35
http://priceonomics.com/the-worst-waiter-in-history/

======
tzs
Not quite as extreme, but if you want to experience something a bit like him,
and are willing to travel to Ethiopia, you can. There was a story last week on
NPR about a chef there who has been compared to the Soup Nazi.

I've just submitted a link to that story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9254708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9254708)

------
kevinskii
Another Pointlessly Unpleasant Experience, made possible by the support of
your local hipsters.

~~~
samcal
It would seem that the point was the unpleasant experience. It's not as if
they didn't have the choice to leave.

